# V-4 compressed air engine



## kcmillin (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello Ime new here and just want to show off something I made a few years ago, before I discovered this new thing called the internet. you guys should try it its great. anyway this is a v-4 compressed air engine with 8 piston-type valves run off a camshaft. it can run in both directions and has plenty of power. I designed this on graph paper and just started "millin". If you notice there is only two gears and i thought that the cam running backwords would not hurt anything, but i discovered the intake holes from one head to the other were no longer properly lined up. so i had to get a little creative with the intake but i got her to run like a champ. I had it clocked at over 4500 rpm. and ime sure i can get it to run faster with a little tweeking.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 20, 2010)

what did i do wrong with the pictures?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2010)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> what did i do wrong with the pictures?



I think you may have linked us to the thumbnails instead of the actual photos.

From what i could see, VERY COOL!!


----------



## ksouers (Jan 20, 2010)

Steve got it right.

I put the [ img ] tags in for you.

Photobucket can create the full link for you. Just hover over the picture and pick the third option, ctrl-c to copy then paste that into your post.


----------



## kcmillin (Jan 21, 2010)

I think this should work. here are the big pictures.


----------



## nemoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job! I would love to see a video of it in action.

Craig


----------



## hobby (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice engine, and nice design, 

I like the last photograph, also, because it allows us to see all the components that had to be designed and made, which get hidden in the final assembly.

To see the work that goes into it helps to appreciate the overall project even more.

Thanks for posting those pics..


----------



## cfellows (Jan 22, 2010)

Ahhh, compressed air, my kind of engine. Very nice!

Chuck


----------

